# Compatability with 86 300ZX



## chelseah27 (Nov 15, 2012)

I had a 1986 Nissan 300zx, and "we" bought a new engine for it. a new engine with low miles, perfect condition. Well, he sold the car, and they guy did not want the extra engine, so now its my job to sell this beast. Can yall tell me what else this engine is compatable with so i can get to selling it? 
I know that it is not turbo. 
It has 30k Miles on it. 
It came from the company who rebuilds engines, and It has not been touched or put in a vehicle since we got it.
It has not been exposed to the elements. 
It has covers over all the parts where dust would mess it up. 
I have pics, but forgive me, i have no idea how to post them yet.
Alos, i apologize if this is in the wrong section, if it is, let me know, and ill be happy to redirect it.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The longblock should work in just about any VG30 powered car (Maxima, trucks, etc). I'd market it as an A/B series VG30E from an 86 Z.


----------



## chelseah27 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate the info.


----------

